# 20 Watt Solar Panels (sale)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

At work we have a bunch (around 30-50 maybe more ) 20 watt solar panels that we pulled out of use when we upgraded to larger panels.

boss told me to sell them for around $10

I am going to grab 5 to hook up as a 100 watt panel

if you are interested, message me... we can ship

we also have some solar controllers .. I will post picture later

yes we can ship them
yes we can ship on your account
yes we will make sure they work before shipping


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Could be a great deal. I take it these are hard and heavy? Shipping could be a tad pricey but I'd like to know dimensions and weight for consideration.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

panels and controllers are 12 volt... 

Panels are not that heavy we ship them UPS all the time... we usually ship them in 2's with panels together and frame on the outside. 

I can check shipping to your zip code if you message me... 


I will post the amps tomorrow after I get to work.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Im interested in a few panels and a controller.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Im interested in a few panels and a controller.


20 watts at 12 volts should be 1.7 amps max.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> 20 watts at 12 volts should be 1.7 amps max.


you know that 12 volt panels are really not 12 volt right

the specs are something like this

max volt 16.?
current at max 1.19 A
blah blah blah
I will post a photo of the tag tomorrow


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have 30 of 20 watt panels and 5 controllers.

Panels are $10 each
Controllers are $20 each

for shipping figure 2 panels per package 
Weight 12 lbs 21 x 17 x 3
if you add a controller make it 21 x 17 x 4 and 13 lbs


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

calculate shipping form zipcode 15801


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What amperage will the controllers support?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Dang $65 shipping for 2 with a controller yikes. I'm only passing because the boats full darn it. What a great deal you are a tribute to the community with this one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Id love to take advantage but shipping would kill me. Thanks anyway, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

controllers are 12v 8 amp
panels are ameresco model 20


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Can you ship UPS? 2 panels and a controller would be less than $20 to me.

My next question is: If my math is correct, one controller should be able to handle 4 panels?


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

How do you want payment for five panels and one controller sent to 31329


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Can you ship UPS? 2 panels and a controller would be less than $20 to me.
> 
> My next question is: If my math is correct, one controller should be able to handle 4 panels?


I can ship UPS on yours or our company account...

yes since the controller is 8 amp it would handle 4 panels.. I think 6 panels would be ok also 1.16 amp x 6 = 6.69


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> How do you want payment for five panels and one controller sent to 31329


message me the address so I can do up the shipping cost , I can message you the total and cash, check, credit card..

remember I am doing this through the company i work for for my boss...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I can ship UPS on yours or our company account...
> 
> yes since the controller is 8 amp it would handle 4 panels.. I think 6 panels would be ok also 1.16 amp x 6 = 6.69


Well, I was using 1.667a (20w / 12v). But four would be more than enough for me.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MM, Sent you a private message.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

looks like controllers were made in either 2011 or 2014..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Check your PMs!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Received my panels already, all in good order. These things look brand new! Thank you Maine Marine. I'll put them to good use.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as I am going through he panels I notice that some are BP Solar... which are a little higher quality

so if you think you are getting ameresco and get BP instead.. remember, I did not charge you extra


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Received my panels already, all in good order. These things look brand new! Thank you Maine Marine. I'll put them to good use.


our customer original purchased these and found that they did not keep the battery charged.. so they replaced them with 50 watt or 100 watt panels. some of the panels are only 1 year old

we also got a ton of 55 amp hour batteries... which are now sitting in my garage


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks. Cant wait to get them.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> our customer original purchased these and found that *they did not keep the battery charged*..


let me clarify that there is nothing wrong with the panels,, just that 20 watt could not keep ahead of the demand on the load side


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Got them. Awesome deal for tinkering or lighting.

Thanks


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have 1 controller and about 10 panels left...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I got mine yesterday with no problems. Just a question and PM sent.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish I could take advantage of your generosity and buy some panels. 
You are one hell of a nice guy to offer these to others.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Had a box chock full o' goodies on my porch today. They arrived in good order. Won't be until later this week that I can really sit down and take 'em for a test drive but one on my dining room table under the light pumped out 16.6 volts (no load).


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Found this information pamphlet on PDF for the solar panels. Besides MM telling on PM last night, the info sheet tells you that the channels on the panels are for bolts to slide in to mount the panel to???

http://www.amerescosolar.com/sites/default/files/Ameresco Solar 20M-20W_0.pdf

http://www.amerescosolar.com/20m-ameresco-20w


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here are the brackets...




















this is a web image








We were going to take these to the local scrap yard and get a few bucks, but if you want a pole mount bracket we can sell them for $10 plus shipping...buy more then 3 and they are $8 a piece.... *warning* - I am not going to dig around to find all the bolts and washers and frankly the u bolts were rusted and were tossed, our guys were concerned about saving the panel but not about keeping the bolts etc... so some will have some some will not...

some people use these screw type metal clamps to attach them to a pole


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Received the 4 mounts a couple of days ago everything went well. Maine-Marine turned out to be one hell of a salesman, LOL.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my panels and controller the other day...thanks again!


----------

